# Leinbach 7200jr PHD yoke



## dunnthat1 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a leinbach 7200jr PHD. While operatingoperating, the bit caught on something and broke both u-joints and in so-doing bent one of the yoke on the "inner tube". I have had zero luck in finding a replacement for the yoke. I have considered applying heat and bending it back, but quite frankly, scares the heck out of me! 
Does anyone have a part number for a replacement yoke? Leinbach is out of business so there is no help there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, there should be a low grade shear pin on the driveshaft connection that is supposed to break before you damage your equipment. As for the drive shaft, I'd investigate a drive shaft from a different manufacturer, they should be a common piece for PHD's. Just check the length and the splines.


----------

